# Drive Letter Access Component



## rathmann7 (Jul 9, 2005)

How would I get rid of this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps if you told us enough to have an idea what the real issue was, we could help.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Here is some help with DLA> you don't get rid of it, well perhaps you can, but need not, you can simply turn it off if you wish.

I know this is from Iomega, but they make all kinds of drives so read please, there is good info in it

[/b]https://iomega-na-en.custhelp.com/c...arch_text=&p_faqid=14549&p_created=1081806451[/b]

Here is a good post about steps to turn it off:

*http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/329582.html*

If you need more, post the specifics about what if any problems with other conflicting software etc you are having. Or, post anything about any problems with DLA if there are any.


----------

